# I'm so upset. Thanks Walmart.



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

So... my boyfriend and I went to the movies tonight and then to Walmart which ended up with me buying a poor helpless betta fish that literally was living in PURE FILTH. The only male betta on the shelf was left alone, nobody to care for him and nobody would buy him because of what his water looked like. I bought him because I knew he would be a dumpster fish before next week. I'm worried though, because every fish I have bought from Walmart has died from that Cotton disease so I'm unsure of how to handle him even though he's showing no symptoms (yet).

He's still a young little fellow and I haven't named him yet. But I have some photos of what he looked like when I bought him. Someone had poured like 20 grains of this "orangish" looking food into his cup. He would not breathe hardly, he wouldn't move. He just sat there. I thought he was dead at first. When I changed the water about 5 minutes ago. I had to do a double water change to get the nastiness out of the tank. The smell from the cup literally made me gag. I had to cover my nose. Poor guy. He seems happier now but I hope he doesn't die. So I'm not exposing him to my other bettas in their split tank.

Before:




















AFTER:









Sorry for the low quality guys! I'll upload a better one later. I put him in my emergency tank because honestly, it was an emergency. The little guy is SO much happier now. I'll add him in with my 3 other bettas in the split tank if he doesn't show any signs of illness within the next 3 months or doesn't die (praying!!). He's also flared at Slayer from across the tanks. ;D <3


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow... Could you even guess what color he was in the cup, or was it total surprise?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yikes! That is just nasty water. I hope he makes it!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Honestly, I knew he was red by holding him into the light, but he has specks of whitish/baby blue in his back fins and I didn't find that out until I put him in fresh water. He's beautiful. He doesn't even have fin-rot. He has done nothing but swim around and flare at my older bettas in their big tank. Not adding him until I know for SURE he's not diseased or sick (might be about 3-4 months). But he's in a little half gallon tank right now which is perfect for him until he gets a little bigger because he's just a baby.


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

That's bloody awful. Glad he got put into a good home.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, I know. I was horrified and what made it worse was the smell. Thinking about it makes me sick. He's not eating right now but then again if I had to live in filth for days and days I don't think I would either. lol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

That poor betta! I'm so glad you saved him! Whoever let him get that bad is awful. He's so pretty too!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks! And yes, he's gorgeous. I'm praying that he doesn't get some kind of disease like my past Walmart bettas have had and died. He's a fairly young one and I haven't bought a Walmart betta since January-Early Feb. so maybe I'm in luck!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

was he their last one? poor baby. D: that water LOOKs like it smells like.... x: bleh. it looks greasy. D: i'm glad you got him! poor baby was living in a septic tank!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

OMGosh..poor boy..so happy he gets clean water!! I think its VERY wise to hold off on putting him in your main tank, too. <3 Good luck!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! He was the last one. He wasn't even on the shelf where he was supposed to be. Just shoved aside with nobody wanting him waiting to die. He's so happy now. I know a lot of people think it's stupid to spend what little money you have left on a fish that will probably die in the long run but he didn't appear sick and if he dies, at least he'll die in a good home (because that disease they get is just awful!). So I've got him in some totally clean water and he's so excited!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He's so lucky you found him! Poor baby!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

I know I've said this several times earlier but I honestly cannot get over the smell that came from that cup. It horrifies me. It looked like someone felt sorry for the little guy and poured him some food in there (just trying to help but they didn't know the amounts, etc). It was all nasty in the cup and just soupy. Not watery. Soupy. I'll get better photos soon.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I wish you would have just scooped him out of the nasty water and taken the cup back to Walmart and left it where you found it so someone there would have to deal with it. 

It is probably illegal, but it should be illegal to treat any animal like he was!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kytkattin said:


> I wish you would have just scooped him out of the nasty water and taken the cup back to Walmart and left it where you found it so someone there would have to deal with it.
> 
> It is probably illegal, but it should be illegal to treat any animal like he was!


Couldn't agree with you more. I wasn't planning on buying anymore fish but that just cut the cake for me. I begged my boyfriend to buy him for me and he did. Thankfully!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Good for that little betta you got him!

And, just for the heck of it, since you got a great photo of what crappy water he was in, you should scan your receipt from buying him (or take a photo of the receipt), and send that photo & your receipt to Walmart's Corporate office, or wherever.... and complain on what terrible conditions their fish are kept in and tell them you're sending that same photo to the ASPCA to report them.

Good luck with your new fishie and I'm sure he'll be happy!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

LeroyTheBetta said:


> Good for that little betta you got him!
> 
> And, just for the heck of it, since you got a great photo of what crappy water he was in, you should scan your receipt from buying him (or take a photo of the receipt), and send that photo & your receipt to Walmart's Corporate office, or wherever.... and complain on what terrible conditions their fish are kept in and tell them you're sending that same photo to the ASPCA to report them.
> 
> Good luck with your new fishie and I'm sure he'll be happy!


That's a great idea actually. I think I'll go do that now. He's happy as can be. Still not eating but I'm sure he will come around because he was way overfed in that tiny little nasty cup.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Kudos to You and ur BF! Thank god hes better. He looks like a red VT?


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Neil D said:


> Kudos to You and ur BF! Thank god hes better. He looks like a red VT?


Yeah, I think he is. All of my bettas are except for Waffle and he looks like somewhere in his family line he may have had a crown tailed betta. The bottom of his fins look a lot different from my other VT's. 

Oh yeah! I named him Squeaky.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

If he was living in that, I would change his water again soon. It's probably gotten inside him, so the ammonia will build up fast again.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I would change the water again today. I'll et the ammonia will build up fast.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^ is that possible? Just wondering....


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll change it again tonight just in case. I added a small barrel into his little tank and he's exploring it right now.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

DeadMemories92 said:


> That's a great idea actually. I think I'll go do that now. He's happy as can be. Still not eating but I'm sure he will come around because he was way overfed in that tiny little nasty cup.


If you do contact them, make sure to say something about how, regardless of the fish's suffering, having such a filthy cup there is medically dangerous to their customers. They are exposing to customers to bacteria, parasites, and viruses by leaving a DYING fish in absolutely filthy, RANCID water. God forbid a child spilled that on themselves, they could have gotten sick. Their mother would have been soo mad if that had happened. Even though I only really care about the fish, walmart only cares about customers and customer service so mention how you were disgusted by the lack of time and care walmart takes to make sure their store is safe for people to shop it. Can you imagine if that fish had Tuberculosis, and someone which a compromised immune system spilled that water on them? They would have gotten tuberculosis (a deadly disease) and it would have been walmarts fault. 

In my opinion, it is bad enough to leave a fish to die like that, but really? Really, Walmart? You are just going to leave a cup of rotting whoknowswhat in the middle of a shelf for a PAYING customer to find?

This is why I hate Walmart. I really hope you write a letter. Someone needs to make a facebook page/group boycotting Walmart until they treat their fish with care, or better yet NO FISH AT ALL!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

i think there is a FB page like that...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Really? Do you have a link? I want to join! lol


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I think walmart has great fish item prices, but should seriously stop carrying fish. No one is even assigned to that department, so why do they have it??

At least at petsmart you can tell someone who can properly and professionally take care of it. They will dispose of dead fish if you ask, they change the fish water, etc. 

C'mon...


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Totally agree. I told Bryan that if we move to the city with a Walmart I'm going to apply for that position and send in photos of my bettas/bettas homes so hopefully I could be a better candidate for the job. I mean it's one Walmart but that would mean one Walmart that doesn't have dying fish. It's not going to hurt them to take like $20 out of THEIR money to buy supplies for the fish they're selling. People would buy more fish if they didn't show signs of disease on the shelf. ugh.

And it baffles me at how NOBODY would buy Squeaky just because he was in absolute filth. They threw like 20+ grains of food that looked as if they weren't even betta food at all. I'm praying that he'll come around and eat within the next few days. He isn't acting sick at all. His fins are all intact and everything. What the heck is wrong with people??


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh wait! I just dropped a small frozen dried bloodworm in front of his face and he ate it!!  PROGRESS!!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

What's funny is walmart pays so much leas for those tanks and supplies... 

Even as a part time job those fish could look SO much healthier. If they actually decorated/aquascapes the tanks people would be more mesmerized and think, "woe I want that in my home!" Rather eww.... then more people will want to buy tanks, decor, and the fish!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

laughing said:


> What's funny is walmart pays so much leas for those tanks and supplies...
> 
> Even as a part time job those fish could look SO much healthier. If they actually decorated/aquascapes the tanks people would be more mesmerized and think, "woe I want that in my home!" Rather eww.... then more people will want to buy tanks, decor, and the fish!


Yup! I was at Petsmart yesterday and saw a bunch of gold fish laying dead in a corner of a tank. Now anyone with common sense would know that means that there is potential chances of disease thanks to them leaving the dead fish in the tanks.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

DeadMemories92 said:


> Oh wait! I just dropped a small frozen dried bloodworm in front of his face and he ate it!!  PROGRESS!!


My fish Aether didn't eat for a week after I bought him, and he was in clean water when I got him. Lucky you that he's eating so quickly. And lucky Squeaky that you bought him.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

It's better looking bad and ugly. That way idiots who don't research first (no offense, I'm sure we've all done it) will not impulse buy.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Neil D said:


> It's better looking bad and ugly. That way idiots who don't research first (no offense, I'm sure we've all done it) will not impulse buy.


 Hence why unless it is a dog I research every animal I'm interested in. The only impulse betta buy was Kai.


Glad Squeaky is doing better!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

newfiedragon said:


> My fish Aether didn't eat for a week after I bought him, and he was in clean water when I got him. Lucky you that he's eating so quickly. And lucky Squeaky that you bought him.


I'm proud of him. He flares at everything. haha


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Hence why unless it is a dog I research every animal I'm interested in. The only impulse betta buy was Kai.
> 
> 
> Glad Squeaky is doing better!


Thanks. I wasn't planning on buying another betta because 3 is 3 too many for me right now (I've got a baby on the way also!) so now this makes 5 babies! Wartooth, Waffle, Slayer, Squeaky and my unborn baby! haha  I call them my kids. xD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

can we have more pics? hes such a pretty boy!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah! Let me take some! I gotta take him outside right quick. bad lighting in here!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

He was too curious to look at me long enough to get a picture. xD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like a spade tail to me! ^^


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

I got to thinking about that after I noticed the "tails and colors" thread. He does look like a spade tail.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/fightwalmartfishcruelty

if you have a Facebook, post all about him in there. x: they're out to get walmarts to stop selling fish, and are always looking for pics of nasty, disgusting betta cups like yours, as well as nasty tanks at walmarts in general. i'm glad he's doing better! his color reminds me of my only Petsmart betta, Mister Auron. i've been looking for black-bodied bettas with red fins like him ever since.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Will do! ;D You'll see my post on there soon.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh hes so pretty!!!!!!!!!!! I love the blue speckles! I'm glad he's doing so well =)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

DeadMemories92 said:


> Will do! ;D You'll see my post on there soon.


i'm sure they'll enjoy, and have a thing or two to say about, his cup. x: that's just.... nasty. i've NEVER seen water that nasty, except maybe outside, in a flower pot, or a rusty bucket.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> oh hes so pretty!!!!!!!!!!! I love the blue speckles! I'm glad he's doing so well =)



Thank you! He sure is a beauty! I'm so glad I saved him. I sometimes feel like there was a reason I went to the fish section because I honestly had no reason for being there.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> i'm sure they'll enjoy, and have a thing or two to say about, his cup. x: that's just.... nasty. i've NEVER seen water that nasty, except maybe outside, in a flower pot, or a rusty bucket.


Oh my god. It smells as bad as it looks. I swear I have NEVER smelled something so bad in my life. I'm gagging right now thinking about it and I have a pretty strong stomach. :shock:


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

It's hard to believe that he looks that good after being in that crappy water!!! 

Congrats on your new "kid" (both this one & the one on the way) and good job saving him!!!!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks. haha I'm slightly loony over those fish.


----------



## dawntay21 (Apr 1, 2011)

ugh walmart shouldn't even sell live fish this is so sad. They should call PETA on their asses!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

What a beautiful fish you have! That nasty water was hiding the best looking fish so you could have him! lol


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

@ deadmemories

1- I am soo happy he is doing better! He is also looking very handsome if I do say so myself.

2- Where ever that photo was taken is gorgeous! So green!

3- Congratulations on the baby!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> @ deadmemories
> 
> 1- I am soo happy he is doing better! He is also looking very handsome if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...



Thank you! And I live in Eastern Kentucky in the hills.  So it's pretty green here! He was looking around and I couldn't get his attention hardly. And as for the baby, it's a girl and we're naming her Aiyana!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

That is such a pretty name! I honestly don't know how I will ever choose a name if I have a baby, there are just soo many. I have never been to Kentucky, but I live in Texas and it looks pretty similar.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Name him Redhead, or Stinky.  lol


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

bettalover2000 said:


> Name him Redhead, or Stinky.  lol


Awww... not STINKY! lol After what that poor fish has been through, you'll scar him for life! His friends will make fun of him! lol

Jack or King (ie - of 'spades' for his tail)
Prince (still thinking of his tail, althoug this one is reaching a bit)
Cartman or Butters (if you like Southpark)
Moe, Larry, or Curly (... if you're, <ahem>... old enough to remember then no explanation needed lol)
Rosebud (ok, maybe a bit girly for a non girl fish, but it'll boost his self esteem after what he's been through. Besides, there's been a boy named Sue, and conversely there are girls named Charlie and Alex, etc. lol So why NOT Rosebud for a boy fishy? Gotta go against the grain sometimes.  )

That's all for now, gotta get going to work.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Go against the grain too much and you dull the knife


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

A BIG salute to you for buying that fish and saving him!.
Please do contact an animal welfare place and complain,also as mentioned by someone else you need to complain to an authority who deals with health hazards to the public (selling fish/water in that condition to the public,especially where children may buy them).
Pressure from these people may help to start fish being kept in more humane conditions in these stores....that or ninja stealth into the managers office and pour the water in their tea or coffee cup 

Tomsk


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

bettalover2000 said:


> Name him Redhead, or Stinky.  lol


His name is Squeaky!  



turtle10 said:


> That is such a pretty name! I honestly don't know how I will ever choose a name if I have a baby, there are just soo many. I have never been to Kentucky, but I live in Texas and it looks pretty similar.


Thanks, it's a task! haha Me being the picky person that I am made it even worse. 



Tomsk said:


> A BIG salute to you for buying that fish and saving him!.
> Please do contact an animal welfare place and complain,also as mentioned by someone else you need to complain to an authority who deals with health hazards to the public (selling fish/water in that condition to the public,especially where children may buy them).
> Pressure from these people may help to start fish being kept in more humane conditions in these stores....that or ninja stealth into the managers office and pour the water in their tea or coffee cup
> 
> Tomsk



Thanks! He's doing well and he's even made a bubble nest since I've had him. I'll post a picture below.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry for the gigantic flash reflection on the tank, this camera sucks!!


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh and in the photo the thermometer is showing like 64, that's false because of the flash on the thing. haha It's actually 78. x)


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations on saving a life. I was at Walmart tonight, and did the same thing. I couldn't in good conscience leave that fish there. So I brought him home. I am hoping he makes it through the night and he has a wonderful life her with us just like your fish has with you.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

newf said:


> Congratulations on saving a life. I was at Walmart tonight, and did the same thing. I couldn't in good conscience leave that fish there. So I brought him home. I am hoping he makes it through the night and he has a wonderful life her with us just like your fish has with you.


That's great!! Keeping fish up can be a huge responsibility but at least it's not like having a dog or a cat! They're way easier to take care of! So why not!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Easier after the initial cycling stage (unless you dont cycle your tanks). Then it's feeding and WCs from there on out.;-)




Usually....(bum bum BUM!!!)


----------

